# Help? 'Provisional transaction' in Eon Next account?



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I just logged into my Eon Next account to submit recent meter readings and looked at the billing page, found this at the top:
_*You have a provisional transaction*
A charge of £180.70 on Dec 27th hasn't yet been applied. This transaction will be reviewed before being finalised._

I have literally no idea what this is for and haven't agreed to pay any such amount. I'm really confused. My account is in credit too. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

If you google 'provisional transaction' and Eon then there's a few answers pop up including this from Eon
https://community.eonnext.com/threads/1339-What-s-a-provisional-transaction


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

MollySmith said:


> If you google 'provisional transaction' and Eon then there's a few answers pop up including this from Eon
> https://community.eonnext.com/threads/1339-What-s-a-provisional-transaction


Hm... I still don't really understand, but okay. I wish I'd never switched over to them, they haven't been great to deal with.


----------



## teddylion (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm with Eon too and find their statements very confusing, I've even rung them up and am still not clear. But I think the provisional transaction is what they're estimating you will owe.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lucy2020 said:


> Hm... I still don't really understand, but okay. I wish I'd never switched over to them, they haven't been great to deal with.





teddylion said:


> I'm with Eon too and find their statements very confusing, I've even rung them up and am still not clear. But I think the provisional transaction is what they're estimating you will owe.


They are also very bad for the planet with only 46% of their fuel coming from renewable sources and 4% still coal. 5% is nuclear. What 'green' energy they supply, funds tariffs that aren't green at all. Also applies to British Gas, People's Energy, EDF, Npower, PFP, Scottish Power, Utilita and Utility Warehouse.

More on better suppliers here (dated September 2021) and why supplier can claim they are climate friendly when they are not. I'm with Good Energy and they are brilliant. Really easy to deal with, have kept in touch over the recent energy issues. Honestly really pleased with them.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> They are also very bad for the planet with only 46% of their fuel coming from renewable sources and 4% still coal. 5% is nuclear. What 'green' energy they supply, funds tariffs that aren't green at all. Also applies to British Gas, People's Energy, EDF, Npower, PFP, Scottish Power, Utilita and Utility Warehouse.
> 
> More on better suppliers here (dated September 2021) and why supplier can claim they are climate friendly when they are not. I'm with Good Energy and they are brilliant. Really easy to deal with, have kept in touch over the recent energy issues. Honestly really pleased with them.


With energy prices being what they are at the moment many people do not have the luxury of choosing green suppliers. Good energy from what I can see cost several hundred more on average than even the other green energy suppliers. That is just not viable to most


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> With energy prices being what they are at the moment many people do not have the luxury of choosing green suppliers. Good energy from what I can see cost several hundred more on average than even the other green energy suppliers. That is just not viable to most


We made the move as Scottish Power hoiked our bills to double what we could afford. What facts are you basing this on? Interested to know how you've come to the assumption I can afford an alleged expensive energy supplier!? The article I've linked gives some background detail on pricing structure and Ofgem and bill caps but we've found the plan we're on to be stable, cheaper than SP and Eon our past supplier before SP.

I will agree that now isn't a good time to swap, we moved before the current crisis and even Uswitch have said don't move.

However that's entirely down to any individual. I'm sharing my factual experiences and anyone is welcome to go onto any website of any provider to check. What works for us in our palace may not work for others. Or one can ask their butler to do it.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> We made the move as Scottish Power hoiked our bills to double what we could afford. What facts are you basing this on? Interested to know how you've come to the assumption I can afford an alleged expensive energy supplier!? The article I've linked gives some background detail on pricing structure and Ofgem and bill caps but we've found the plan we're on to be stable, cheaper than SP and Eon our past supplier before SP.
> 
> I will agree that now isn't a good time to swap, we moved before the current crisis and even Uswitch have said don't move.
> 
> However that's entirely down to any individual. I'm sharing my factual experiences and anyone is welcome to go onto any website of any provider to check. What works for us in our palace may not work for others. Or one can ask their butler to do it.


Plenty of articles about it . I wasn't even hinting you had a Palace theres no need for that , I'm saying people can't afford that and the raise in taxes and cost of living as it is now!. I'm saying people on minimum wage could not afford it! The average price for good energy at the moment is 17300 a Yr on average which is above the average at the moment. Another article says its the highest cost renewable energy company. Many renewable energy companies are also exempt from the price cap as explained in a different article.
Most people look around for the cheapest the can get because that's all they can afford

Sorry @Lucy2020 I hope you manage to work out what your supplier is doing!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

HarlequinCat said:


> Plenty of articles about it . I wasn't even hinting you had a Palace theres no need for that , I'm saying people can't afford that and the raise in taxes and cost of living as it is now!. I'm saying people on minimum wage could not afford it! The average price for good energy at the moment is 17300 a Yr on average which is above the average at the moment. Another article says its the highest cost renewable energy company. Many renewable energy companies are also exempt from the price cap as explained in a different article.
> Most people look around for the cheapest the can get because that's all they can afford
> 
> Sorry @Lucy2020 I hope you manage to work out what your supplier is doing!


Thank you for explaining. There's a whole lot more I could share on why that's not necessarily the most reliable (as I already said the exception is already explained in the article I sourced and linked so that people can make up their own minds) in our current climate but that's not really going to help the OP. I'm sure we both have better things to do. I know I do.

I wish you well in getting an answer @Lucy2020 and hope my posts were of use.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you both. It does seem to be a charge for the actual amount we've used over what we've been paying. I contacted them and asked about increasing what we pay each month to better reflect our usage and they told me I could set it to be less if I wanted?!?!?!  It's like they _want _you to owe them money. I've increased by £20 a month and hopefully that'll stop us getting any unexpected bills now. But who knows. :Meh
I switched to Eon Next when British Gas helpfully informed us there would be a price hike in October and advised switching to a fixed price tariff which locks you into the current energy price - so I did that just with a cheaper company. Therefore, I can't change until prices go back down, but I do plan to when we can. While I'd prefer to choose a green company, it will depend what is affordable at the time. I won't be going with a smaller company having seen what happened to those...


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a similar charge with Eon and as far as I could understand it's a little like a security deposit. We had to adjust the direction debit several times as this fee kept coming back. We were actually - I thought - decreasing our supply as we added in more insulation and got a grant to replace the single glaze windows. According to Eon this was not the case.

I moved to Good Energy, I got an affiliate discount from another customer. This was before the price and supply problems and can report that they are much better. We were on a lower tariff to start with but, as with all suppliers, that had to be changed. I know the readings and out of curiosity checked on the Eon site and Good Energy are £1.12 cheaper right now on their equivalent 'green' tariff which is not like for like, as is obvious. Unfortunately big power companies avoid charges and other suppliers have to pick up the charges or the money from 'green' tariffs doesn't go back to improvements. Green suppliers have more flexibility with pricing because they use renewable sources by order of Ofgem. This is because they are certified as investors in improvements.

I know what we pay with no surprises and their language is clear. They have also kept in touch about the supply during the past 12 months, explaining why other green suppliers went under due to how they bought their energy. Also covered on their blog. I do not feel fleeced.

The biggest reduction in our bills comes from use. We got a smart meter with Good Energy and it has changed our behaviour. I recommend one as it's more likely to save £ than any supplier! I can glare at my partner when he falls asleep with the telly on and switch it off with justification I also throw on another jumper instead of popping on the heating. I don't leave stuff charging when it has no need to be as this uses energy. I turn my laptop off, not sleep. I do not have a tumble dryer. I think the telly gobbles the most. I barely watch it see a big difference when it's off.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Because we use solar power and batteries for electrics at our static van - no mains connection, I got quite in to locating tv’s with low power consumption. Obviously the smaller the tv the less power it consumes, we now have a 32” in the van and generally use the aerial but we do have to use a booster (which uses electric) in order to receive a signal. Even that will have issues in certain weather conditions and we then have to use the satellite system and dish. Consequently we watch tv for only about 2-3 hours a day and usually with no lights on. It’s amazing how you can get by on very little power usage if you have to.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Okay, so apparently there's now a similar charge for electric and I just don't understand what's going on. Is there anyone who would mind having a look at my (short) meter reading history and billing history and help me understand/see if they're getting it wrong?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

…


----------

